

Is technology the doom of civilization? - haidut
http://euraeka.com/articles/7916846-What-Tech-Wants

======
bediger
This seems like a silly article to me, in that the author (and his subject,
Kevin Kelly) assumes we all have a very similar definition of the concept
"technology".

The article doesn't make sense for some sets of technology, for example, the
pre-European-contact Polynesian's biological and superstition-based technology
set. Those Polynesians had a technology based on plants, animals and
biological raw materials and skills in manipulating them. They didn't have
metals, metalworking or even fired-clay-pottery, but they managed to find and
colonize virtually all habitable Pacific islands. Would taking up that set of
technologies put us on some kind of irresistable train ride to ruination?

